# 02 270usb Broadband



## breathnach1 (22 Dec 2008)

Is this any good ?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Dec 2008)

Er, what is "270usb broadband"?!?


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Dec 2008)

Maybe its the price!


----------



## breathnach1 (22 Dec 2008)

E270 is a USB broadband from 02


----------



## dub_nerd (22 Dec 2008)

It is a USB broadband _*modem*_. I use it's predecessor, the E220. These compact modems seem to be quite reliable. However, I'm going to take a stab in the dark and guess the OP is really asking about the quality of the broadband _service_. There is no simple answer to this. All users in a mobile cell share the same bandwidth so throughput can vary enormously from place to place and from one time of day to another. Try it out. Check that there is a 14 day return-with-no-quibble-refund and no getting locked into the contract. Try it as often as you can from the location you plan to use it most, and at different times of day. You will not get anything remotely resembling the advertised max download speeds. Anything around 1Mbps would be good in my experience. But be prepared for a few dozen kbps sometimes. Also, do not plan to use it for applications requiring low latency, i.e. you won't be able to use it for online gaming, and probably not for VoIP either.


----------



## breathnach1 (22 Dec 2008)

Thanks. That answers my query


----------

